

Why Underscore is awesome - mostlystatic
http://www.codereadability.com/why-underscore-is-awesome/

======
smhg
While underscore is indeed widespread, don't let libraries keep you from
thoroughly understanding JavaScript:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4anAwXYqLG8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4anAwXYqLG8)

